# April 6 Parsippany Show



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey all,
Dales Bearded Dragons will be working with he promoters of this show. We are trying to gear this show towards families. A lot is in the air right now but I will defiantly be there with frogs and pre-made Exo-Terra Vivariums. Hopefully you can make this. This will be the first New Jersey show in a long time so if you can attend hopefully we can make this show a regular.
Buddy


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is a link to their website:
www.newjerseyreptileshow.com
Buddy


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Pretty sure it will be me and Tim at this show. Hope some of you can make the first NJ show in many years.
Buddy


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow! NJ Reptile show? You think there will be exotic licensing problems? You know how NJ is.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

eos said:


> Wow! NJ Reptile show? You think there will be exotic licensing problems? You know how NJ is.


NJ is a big Pain in the butt, but you know all the vendors that attend are legitimate. Even though it is only a $100 permit, most unreliable vendors do not want to pay it. Hopefully it's a good show. 
Buddy


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Buddysfrogs said:


> NJ is a big Pain in the butt, but you know all the vendors that attend are legitimate. Even though it is only a $100 permit, most unreliable vendors do not want to pay it. Hopefully it's a good show.
> Buddy



Can't several vendors 'share' a permit under one name? (example, NJ Reptile Breeders Consortium? )
It's a shame NJ doesn't have a Reptile Show..

Peter Keane


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Peter Keane said:


> Can't several vendors 'share' a permit under one name? (example, NJ Reptile Breeders Consortium? )
> It's a shame NJ doesn't have a Reptile Show..
> 
> Peter Keane


The thing is while filing for your permit you must specify what you will be selling. NJ F&W will be at the show checking for permits. We will actually shoot for 3 shows in this location this year. I know there will be a show in Teaneck but their vendor list currently has very little vendors and 2 are coral vendors. Hopefully both shows can get off the ground so different parts of NJ can go to both shows.
Buddy


----------



## Paphs (May 12, 2009)

will be there if the show happens


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Paphs said:


> will be there if the show happens


The show will definitely happen. Its just the question of how many vendors will be there. The April show could be light on vendors but therw seems to be a good turn out for the July show. But they booked an educational speaker for all 3 shows this year. 
Buddy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I think that there is another show on the 7th in teaneck as well


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Julio said:


> I think that there is another show on the 7th in teaneck as well


Yes there is. I mentioned it above.
Buddy


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Julio said:


> I think that there is another show on the 7th in teaneck as well


Here's a link to the Teaneck show on 4/7: 
New Jersey Reptile And Pet Expo


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Bob


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is a video made by Davids Fine Geckos promoting this show. For you guys who don't realise who he is, he is a good leopard gecko breeding friend of ours. Here is the link about the show. http://youtu.be/qNIXy6zqS1Q
Buddy


----------

